# '08 Pinarello FP2



## RichGuy (Feb 16, 2008)

Looking at buying a '08 Pinarello FP2. I like the price, the brand and the specs. Can't find any reviews. Anyone have any comments, links to reviews, first hand experiences?


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

It is pretty much the same as the Galileo of the past few years. It will be hard to find a review on the FP2 since they are just becoming available for sale.


----------



## fender87 (May 16, 2008)

Hi RichGuy, the Pinarello FP2 ( 08 ) was recently reviewed in the cycling+ magazine i got heres the web link of the review 

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/fp2-08-31374


----------



## SS_Sputnik (Sep 15, 2008)

Any word on this bike yet? Anyone have one?


----------

